

Horrible.js makes JS a horrible mess - tshadwell
https://github.com/TShadwell/Horrible.js

======
tshadwell
As an example, console.log("test") becomes
$=String.fromCharCode((+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]),(+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]),(+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]),(+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]),(+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]));_="constructor";_[_][_](([![]]+{})[+!+[]+[+[]]]+([]+[]+{})[+!+[]]+([]+[]+[][[]])[+!+[]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+([]+[]+{})[+!+[]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+$[(+[])]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+([]+[]+{})[+!+[]]+$[(+!+[])]+$[(+!+[]+!+[])]+$[(+!+[]+!+[]+!+[])]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+(!![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]+!+[]]+(!![]+[])[+[]]+$[(+!+[]+!+[]+!+[])]+$[(+!+[]+!+[]+!+[]+!+[])])();

